# Low priced B&B in Eastern Algarve?



## diontius (Apr 14, 2009)

Hi all, 
I am planning a long weekend (5 days/nights) trip to the Eastern Algarve in about 10 days time, to view some properties as we are looking to buy. The flight is sorted with EasyJet, but I'm not finding it easy to locate sensibly priced b&b accommodation (for 1 person). 

The cheapest I can find is about 50 Euros per night, which to my mind is ridiculous, considering last month I stayed in an excellent b&b hotel in Puerto Pollensa, N. Majorca for 7 days @ 20 UKP p/n. 

Can anyone point me towards a sensibly priced b&b? Or I suppose just the b - the breakfast can be down the road in a cafe I suppose - I'm really not that fussy. My priority is cheapness not luxury! 

Location -- anywhere from Faro eastwards -- Moncarapacho, Olhao, Montinho, thro to Tavira or Monte Gordo would be ok location-wise. 

Thanks for any help.

Cheers, Diontius
-


----------

